# Frozen menhaden milton



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Trying to take yak offshore tommorow and looking for some menhaden Anybody aroind milton have any I can buy? Thanks


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Have you talked to the guys at Got Bait in Pace? They are off of Woodbine Rd. in the storage space shopping center.

Their number is 850.316.6940 

By far the cheapest place around. think cigars are going for like 10.99 for 5lbs.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Yea, Got Bait should have some. Give Justin a call, he should be able to get you situated.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I know its late in the game but we have some, we are at 1889 Garcon Point Rd. We also carry squid/shrimp/cigar minnows, and ribbon fish.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Gulf Coast Outfitters said:


> I know its late in the game but we have some, we are at 1889 Garcon Point Rd. We also carry squid/shrimp/cigar minnows, and ribbon fish.


Are you located in milton or Navarre? Thanks


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

They are in Milton Jon. Off of Garcon point road. Directly across from Bay Oaks Drive. For a reference as to where in Garcon point


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Jaster, used to be the Bay Breeze Lounge, check out our facebook page at Gulf Coast Outfitters, has a little map on there.


----------

